# كم عاش السيد المسيح



## fateh (8 يونيو 2009)

كم عاش السيد المسيح


----------



## My Rock (8 يونيو 2009)

حياته من ولادته الى صلبه 33 سنة
و من قيامته الى الأن ما يقارب ال 2000 سنة


----------



## Strident (8 يونيو 2009)

33 سنة و نصف


----------



## اني بل (12 يونيو 2009)

حياته من ولادته الى صلبه 33 سنة

ترى الكنائس المسيحية أن المسيح قد صُلِب وافتدى ذنوب من في الارض بحياته عندما صُلب،

 وأن الله قد تصالح مع البشر بالرغم من كثرة خطاياهم وافتداهم بدم المسيح الذي كان عمره 

آنذاك حوالي 33 سنة (وهذا العمر يختلف عما ذكره القديس إيرانيوس أحد علماء القرن الثاني

الميلادي بأن المسيح عاش حتى عمر الخمسين و هذا ما أجمعت عليه أكابر المسيحية في

 آسيا كما ذكره إيرانيوس في كتابه "ضد الهراطقة" وفي كل الأحوال تحديد عمر السيد المسيح 

عند وفاته ليس بذي أهمية عقائدية عند المسيحيين​


----------



## صوت الرب (12 يونيو 2009)

my rock قال:


> حياته من ولادته الى صلبه 33 سنة
> و من قيامته الى الأن ما يقارب ال 2000 سنة


2000 عام و إلى الآن أتباعه في إزدياد
عظيم أنت يا رب


----------

